# Raintree Vacaction Club mandatory cleaning fee schedule of charges



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2011)

Copied from the current RVC owner newsletter, this graphic shows the cleaning fee charges, if any, at the various RVC resorts.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 6, 2011)

$85/night for some of the resorts?????  I wonder if that isn't an error.  I know that when I stayed at the Westin in Whistler as a Whiski Jack resort last year (through Diamond), I didn't pay $85/night for cleaning. Nor did the person to whom I rented a second unit.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 6, 2011)

I booked a teton club for Summer of 2012 and paid this fee. These are daily charges and not weekly!!!. This is just another scam that Raintree is running. Top quality resorts like Teton Club, River Club, Franz Klammer lodge, and Westin Whistler are used to lure customers to buy into Raintree and then they are hit with these fees to offset the costs Raintree has to incur to acquire these inventories as these resorts are not managed by Raintree. They are calling it resort fees and it is collected by RVC at time of booking. Resort fees are generally paid at the time of stay

Who the hell can justify $85 per day cleaning fee!!


----------



## hellolani (Oct 22, 2011)

*yikes*

An additional $600 in fees for a week's stay?   Who on earth is going to be willing to pay that in addition to using their points?  Might as well just take that inventory out, I don't see members opting in for this.


----------



## hellolani (Jan 31, 2012)

*Hawaiian Properties*

Hello Raintree owners, do any of you know of what the additional fees would be for the newer Hawaiian alliance properties?  I'm wondering about the Ka'anapali Beach Club.


----------



## hellolani (May 31, 2012)

*Resort fees listed don't include parking*

I'm booked at the Westin and have paid the $85 per night for a weekender, but I just found out that it's an additional $30 per night for overnight parking.  I'm planning on going in and playing dumb to see if I can get this fee waived, but if not, we're parking in Lot 4.  It's a 1.2km hike in


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 1, 2012)

Do RCI/II traders need to pay these fees?  I often see Polo Towers in II and I have not booked it because I do not want to pay additional fees.


----------

